# international driver's license



## melgirl29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi - 

I am from the US and living in Stellenbosch, SA. I didn't realize how easy it would have been to apply for an int'l driver's license back home. Can anyone tell me how i can do it over here in SA? Is it absolutely necessary? I am looking to buy a used car.

I saw aa.co.za does it...

Melissa


----------



## JoburgExpat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Melissa,

no, you don't need your international drivers' license. I got mine in the US and have never needed it. And when I went to apply for a south african one, they told me that I couldn't do that but that my US one was fine, and so far whenever I was stopped it was. You just have to make sure that one doesn't expire on you. I think you can request a renewal from your home state if it does. 
If you're looking to buying a used car, what's much more important is getting your traffic register number, or you can't register the car in your name. For that, you need a permanent visa, which is sometimes a problem when you're new and only have a temporary one...

Sine


----------

